#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [聚會] 第八屆中興獸醫營---叢林開始---來嚕~

## 肥洋

http://www.vm.nchu.edu.tw/vmstd/8th/vmcamp.htm

考試上課、上課考試；電視新聞、新聞電視…
這些日常瑣事，難道還要在難得的寒假裡再讓它發生一次？
就在這五天四夜，豐富獸醫課程一連串 (還有親手操作實習、參觀獸醫教學醫院)
以及不可缺少的團康、晚會一系列精彩活動，趣味多多。
想體驗看看獸醫系生活嗎？ 這是個好機會！
歡迎你，讓中興獸醫營成為你充實寒假生活的方式吧！

#####以上官方  以下我說#####

就是阿~~我是來宣傳我們第八屆中興獸醫營的~~哈~~
只要是高一到高三，對獸醫有興趣(有這個就可以)..有熱忱!?有抱負!?(這就不一定要了~有的話最好)
就可以來參加哦~~

----------


## 上官犬良

我爸明天會幫我報名耶~不知道來的來不及

----------


## 狼王白牙

我只參加過公費的地科營、原科營 (成大地球科學、清大原子科學)

感謝高中時代的教務主任啊 (淚)

疑? 中興獸醫營也很有名, 都辦到第八屆摟, 雖然自費但是價錢合理  快去報名吧   :Wink:

----------


## 軒轅．赤那

要參加的獸請盡速匯款喔
請在截止日期以前寄出報名表(以郵搓為憑...至於要外加什麼請自己去網頁看
快截止了要參加的也說一下吧



+1

----------


## 幻貓

我...我太晚來了〈痛泣
報名滿了啦......

好可惜......暑假還有嗎？〈被敲

----------


## 軒轅．赤那

幻貓阿....禮拜一上一下MSN=        ="
因為．．．有辦法可以進去．．．（獸友特權？
不過阿＝　　　＝＂
不確定要看肥洋．．．
你是匯款過去然後被退回來嗎？


暑假的話是屏科獸醫還有台大獸醫
屏科的話我不知道
台大的話還漫貴的
去年暑假是５開頭．．．

----------


## 幻貓

不好意思添了麻煩....
其實我是昨天才想起來，看到網頁說"報名人數已滿"就放棄了，連報名表都沒填....款也還沒匯......

真是抱歉><

----------


## 肥洋

是~已經額滿了....
我也沒辦法...

----------

